# C-Media CM6501 onboard sound not recognized [SOLVED]

## nick_already_taken

Hi,

I have recently upgraded to a ASROCK AM2NF3-VSTA motherboard.

I have upgraded the kernel to 

```

Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sun Mar 18 21:04:03 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

I even tried the 

```

git-sources (2.6.21_rc3-r6) 

```

and configured the kernel to build the various modules. 

As various sources on the net say, the onboard C-Media CM6501 soundchip is adressed as a USB device.

```

snd_pcm_oss            42688  0

snd_mixer_oss          15104  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2892  0

snd_seq_oss            30528  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47984  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_ens1371            20160  0

snd_ac97_codec         90852  1 snd_ens1371

ac97_bus                2048  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_usb_audio          76096  0

snd_pcm                72396  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio

snd_timer              20104  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7688  1 snd_pcm

snd_usb_lib            14528  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            19008  2 snd_ens1371,snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          6412  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep               6852  1 snd_usb_audio

snd                    45732  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep

soundcore               5984  1 snd

```

Unfortunately I can not find any audio device.

```

 cat /proc/asound/*

--- no soundcards ---

  1:        : sequencer

 33:        : timer

G0: system timer : 4000.000us (10000000 ticks)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

```

I have tried the alsa-drivers integrated in the kernel first. But I also have tried the external alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3

and have installed them using ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio", but without any success.

Has aynone an idea how I can get the onbard sound working?Last edited by nick_already_taken on Fri Mar 23, 2007 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Does the device show up with lsusb?

----------

## nick_already_taken

No. I also tried lspci and lshw, without any success.

----------

## didymos

Well, if lsusb isn't seeing it, even as an unknown device, there's no way the alsa stuff will work.  Are there any boot messages indicating that it's being detected?  If not, I'd check the BIOS and see if it got disabled for some reason.

----------

## nick_already_taken

No, there are no bootmessages indicating any presence of the chip. I also have checked the bios settings and onboard audio is enabled.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nick_already_taken

Hi,

I got it working. I missed some options in the kernel configuration regarding USB.

The key to the solution was to boot an old Gentoo 2005.1 live cd. It recognized 

a few more devices than my home grown kernel.

After I rebuild the kernel with the missing modules everything is fine now.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Shedoks

we would appriciate if you tell us what was missing.

i have that problem too

----------

## nick_already_taken

Verify that you have configured the following options in your kernel config file.

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

```

As stated before it can't hurt to boot with a gentoo live cd. Configure the

kernel, so that the modules that are loaded during boot time of the live cd,

are built by the kernel.

I use the 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 kernel.

It might also be possible, that I have listed some entries that are unnecessary or

not supported by your motherboard.

----------

## Shedoks

My config is pretty similar to your with some minor diferences. 

I'll add these two thing that missing.

With this one it wont work.  :Sad: 

```
CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

#CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

```

----------

## Shedoks

It's working now. Thanks

These two things that missing were important  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_already_taken

I am glad that I was a able to thelp you   :Smile: 

----------

## lxthekid

Is anyone else having trouble with this device after resuming from standby? It seems to be a problem with the usb bus..

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 9 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

----------

